# Schoolhouse - Paint coverage ?



## Bosk2420 (Mar 14, 2011)

I mentioned in another forum that we are refurbishing a 100 year old schoolhouse. I got some great advice on building windows from scratch. They are now all cut, routed, and ready to assemble. Here is a sample:









Here is my question. The schoolhouse is roughly 1600sq/ft outside. I am going to have to media blast the exterior, as the paint is badly chipped and flaking. I am somewhat experienced in this, having blasted our Sula Clubhouse (log construction) a couple of years ago, and then finishing with Permachink products. Once I get the building down to bare wood, how much primer and exterior paint will I need. We are soliciting donations now, and we have already gotten 10 gallons of latex exterior paint. I don't know how far that will take us, and if I should now be looking for primer. 

This is a volunteer project, and I am no professional painter, so I have no idea what I will need. My thanks in advance for ANY advice.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

On bare wood, using a good primer under the finish coat is essential. I just finished paint the OSB floors in a couple of sheds, starting with a good oil-based primer. The primer instructions estimated coverage at 400 square feet per gallon, "less on bare wood". I got about 160 square feet from a gallon. The finish coat was closer to the coverage estimate on the can, however.

So, assuming similar coverage for primer on your school house, you'd need around 10 gallons of primer, perhaps more. Buying it in the larger 5-gallon containers used by professional painters will likely be less expensive.


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow! Blasting that old paint off could be very dangerous, have you tested it for lead? you might need an EPA permit.....


----------



## Bosk2420 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes, tests came back negative. That was a concern. We think now that it was last painted in the late 80's.


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

Bosk2420 said:


> Yes, tests came back negative. That was a concern. We think now that it was last painted in the late 80's.


Good job!


----------

